# Slim kneepads to wear under jeans - recommendations?



## The_Mickstar (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm looking for a set of slim knee pads that can be worn under a pair of jeans for riding at the indoor park (wooden ramps/concrete floor), dirt jumps, outdoor park (all concrete), etc. Any recommendations for something that will...?

a) fit under a regular cut pair of jeans, 
b) be comfortable while pedaling,
c) stay in place while pedaling/in a crash, and
d) provide actual protection in a crash

* I threw that last one in there because I've found some that look like nothing more than glorified knee braces (like the TLD Speed Sleeves).

Thanks.


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

Realistically pads that are A, B,and C, are not going to be great at D. The idea of a pad that is comfortable and not obtrusive is that you will actually wear them all the time when riding. They won’t completely prevent damage in a severe fall but hopefully minimize it. Buy pads appropriate for your intended use. 
That being said the TLD speeds are actually a good comfy slim pad that mostly stays in place. I would also look into G-forms as they offer slightly more side protection and the materials might work better under pants. 
Good luck in your search. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefmagic (Sep 17, 2005)

The closest thing I've found that meet all your criteria are the ion traze knee pads. They're somewhere between the race face ambush and all the sleeve type designs:

https://www.jensonusa.com/ION-K-Traze-Knee-Pads-2019


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

Carhart makes a pad that fits in the front of their double knee work pants. Haven't crash tested them yet but have been wearing them lately riding and working on trails.


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

Do you have to wear jeans? Wearing riding shorts would open up more options and I would think would be less restrictive. Is it a fashion thing, or is there something else I'm unaware of?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

I second the tld speed recommendation, I have one for 3 seasons and still going strong!


----------



## SteelWheels (Apr 2, 2020)

I ride with Leatt 5.0 knee guards for 6 months. have worn them under rain pants and my riding shorts. They stay in place with a good level of protection


----------



## The_Mickstar (Apr 22, 2008)

Coal-Cracker said:


> Do you have to wear jeans? Wearing riding shorts would open up more options and I would think would be less restrictive. Is it a fashion thing, or is there something else I'm unaware of?


I spend a lot of time at the indoor/outdoor parks in the Winter when the trails aren't open/rideable.


----------



## gtbeast (Mar 5, 2015)

I ride BMX and MTB and these are my BMX knee pads. Fit great under jeans. I have she shin guards as well from this line...great!

https://shop.theshadowconspiracy.co...es/invisa-lite/tsc-invisa-lite-knee-pads.html


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

My RaceFace Indy fits under my loose jeans. They are D30 and probably more light rated protection but offer flexibility and comfort. I've taken a couple tumbles with these on and they performed well, didn't feel a thing when my knees slammed into the rock garden. The only thing I don't like about 'em is that you need to remove your shoes to put them on/off.

I've read that D30 does not perform well in cold conditions and can become brittle. I don't ride in when it's pretty cold out so couldn't tell ya if there's truth to that.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

My ixs flows do the trick


----------

